# Castle Park For The People of Bristol - NOT the Developers



## John Headstrong (Nov 10, 2006)

This came up in a chat with a few mates,I know that there are a few bristol folks around here so I thought I would let you all know about this.


Castle Park For The People of Bristol - NOT the Developers


http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/item/epetitionview.html?PetitionID=154


Number of signaturesso far :358


----------



## JTG (Nov 11, 2006)

signed


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2006)

286 kbyte version

I hadn't even realised there was another church in there  
(only lived here 46 years  )

http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/ccm/content/press-releases/2006/apr/bristol-appoints-preferred-development-partner-for-st-mary-le-port-regeneration-.en;jsessionid=2487E401828B88F78EF1F393E783169C


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2006)

What! That's a fucking disgrace! Grrrr. Signed!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 11, 2006)

done


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2006)

Done And Dusted


----------



## Miscellaneous (Nov 13, 2006)

Not from Bristol but spent some lovely summers days around there.

Signed.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 16, 2006)

Wankers.

Signed.


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2006)

Just been reading Charlie Bolton's blog (Green councillor for Southville) and he's saying there is a rumour that the cabinet will only approve option 1 ie minimal development to the site.

I hope it's true.


----------



## dervish (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats a nice little bit of greenspace there. 


Signed.


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2006)

Same rumour repeated on Bristol Indymedia as well.

Here is the campaign website:
http://www.savecastlepark.co.uk/

Here is the developers' website featuring lots of spin and buzz words:
http://www.stmaryleport.com/

Note use of subjective words such as 'neglected' and 'vital'. The only 'neglected' bits are the old Bank of England buildings, the rest of the area is just fine thanks.

We don't need all this sodding development  The streets around my home are slowly being gobbled up by property developers with an eye on the sponds they can make as a result of the Broadmead expansion. The bits of wasteground and fairly down at heel home do need improvement - but improvement so that normal people who cannot afford plush townhouses can continue to live in an area they have roots in and which allows them to avoid dependency on expensive public transport when they can't afford to run a car anyway.

Instead, we're being steadily surrounded by houses for yuppies who will drive up property prices and make the area more accessible for the rich, marginalising and dispersing the community who have lived here for years.

Bastards, fuck off


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 18, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Just been reading Charlie Bolton's blog (Green councillor for Southville) and he's saying there is a rumour that the cabinet will only approve option 1 ie minimal development to the site.


That's my rumour. That is. 
It comes from very good sources and seems to be backed up by this very ambiguous BBC story:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/6156628.stm


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2006)

according to the ep today castle park is the largest green space in the cnetre - which when i think about it it is - why?! 

bristol seems to be very short on large green spaces which is a shame imo.


----------



## JTG (Nov 28, 2006)

Well there's the Downs, Eastville Park, Blaise Castle, Ashton Court (just outside the city but easily accessible for many)...

I don't think you've actually seen how big the Downs actually is to be fair.


----------



## JTG (Nov 28, 2006)

Just read this elsewhere:



> Bristol has 450 parks and green spaces totalling over 1300 hectares, proportionately more than any other English city. 24 million visits are made to the city's parks and green spaces annually and, according to the city council's Citizens Panel, they are the third best thing about living in Bristol.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2006)

so where are they?? i'm building up to going to greville smythe park but apart from that and windmill hill the only other ones near me are teeny bits of open space that i really wouldnt classify as a park. 

not a patch on brockwell. 

and surely the downs arent a park in the same sense that hampstead heath isnt a park either.

ps - i know i said green space but what i actually ment was nice oasis of tranquility away from the husle and bustle of the city. i think you would agree with me that castle park is more a pedestrianised rat run between two places and not somewhere you might like to sit and read the paper.


----------



## xenon (Dec 7, 2006)

Bristol needs more luxuory apartments and coffee shops. SO why not. 


And signed.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

St. Andrew's park is quite secluded. And Brandon Hill is a proper oasis off the bustle of whiteladies. Great views, and you can feed the squirrels.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah but its the size of a postage stamp - it just goes UP a bit


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2006)

It is a bit crap when you've been spoiled with London


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2006)

Round Blaze castle is nice. IIRC.


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2006)

Nothing like Crystal Palace Park here though. You can't wack life size dinasour models.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 8, 2006)

The country is the best place for green space, in the city it just gets all / muddy / littery  /covered in winos  / giggling drunk students / condoms / broken glass .....

Much better to build on it and have some nice usefull buildings with nice restfull coffeeshops and a big roof to keep out that nasty wet country rain.

You want green space, cycle to the stuff, but keep it out of our citys.

I know some loons actually like green space so some may be needed to keep the middle class bishopstone bike lobby quiet but I dont think we should get all in a fluster.  Buildings have a great utility to many, as does green, a balance needs to be found but the green lobby must remember that it's only grass, where once there were buildings, it's not a bloody eco system.... ah that reminds me, get down there with your tanxonomy book and search till ye find something edangered, a snail can work sometimes - that might work.... 

Having said that I would chain myself to a navvy's knickers if eastville park was harmed, but that is a proper park isnt it ?


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bollox. Parks are an integral part of a pleasant city environment. Drunks, nare do wells and so on do all that in the Urban environment anyway. A good park is a little sanctury of quiet away from traffic, bad air and Star Bucks.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't take the trolls seriously Xenon innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Don't take the trolls seriously Xenon innit.


Please change the record Izzy .... 

As it happens I agree with him - I've lived in Bristol 46 years and I wasn't aware of the SSSI status of this particular bit of land


----------



## Isambard (Dec 12, 2006)

There are plenty of SSSIs in major cities that are hidden away and you wouldn't know they are there.


----------



## xenon (Dec 12, 2006)

Oops. 

Forgot.


----------



## JTG (Dec 12, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Oops.
> 
> Forgot.



well don't do it again

*stern look*


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 14, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Just read this elsewhere:
> 
> 
> > Bristol has 450 parks and green spaces totalling over 1300 hectares, proportionately more than any other English city. 24 million visits are made to the city's parks and green spaces annually and, according to the city council's Citizens Panel, they are the third best thing about living in Bristol.



A lot of this green space is tucked away in places like Knowle West, Hartcliffe, Withywood, Southmead and Lockleaze. One of the best things about these places, especially Hartcliffe and Knowle, is the huge amount of wide open space they have.
But there's plans afoot I believe. The city council has started to talk about 'low quality green space' a lot in South Bristol and also 'high density housing'...


----------



## bus (Dec 18, 2006)

signed


----------



## wishface (Jan 13, 2007)

John Headstrong said:
			
		

> This came up in a chat with a few mates,I know that there are a few bristol folks around here so I thought I would let you all know about this.
> 
> 
> Castle Park For The People of Bristol - NOT the Developers
> ...


They are thinking of bvuilding over that? Bad call! Central Bristol/Broadmead would be a great deal poorer for the loss of Castle Park it's really nice to sit by the river - even at this time of year.


----------

